# play music from dvd through stereo



## rusty5119

I have tried almost everything but I thought that I might try here in stead of losing alot of time cause I still have dialup & it takes along time 2 get anywhere Thanks I hope you can help me..Rusty


----------



## voyagerfan99

Did you stick the DVD into your DVD player?


----------



## User0one

http://lifehacker.com/322151/rip-audio-from-a-dvd-to-mp3-with-free-dvd-mp3-ripper

Also you can rip the Music live while you listen to the DVD on the Computer with a program like Audacity or even Windows Sound Recorder in Windows 7, then make a Music CD from the file you wind up with.


----------



## rusty5119

yes i tried a wma file cause i could not record a wav file with nero ... I have tried to load windows 7 on a different drive & windows 6?? on another drive & I cannot go back & forth between them ..also lost another drive when doing this..I want 2 keep the old windows 4 games that are not good with 7 .. can u help with this problem also


----------



## StrangleHold

rusty5119 said:


> yes i tried a wma file cause i could not record a wav file with nero ... I have tried to load windows 7 on a different drive & windows 6?? on another drive & I cannot go back & forth between them ..also lost another drive when doing this..I want 2 keep the old windows 4 games that are not good with 7 .. can u help with this problem also


 
Cant make any sense out of that.

You can burn WAV files with Nero. There is no such thing as Windows 6 or 4. Are you just trying to burn WAV files to a DVD then play them on your DVD player with your stereo?


----------



## User0one

Windows built in CD Burner will make music CDs out of the wma files. Nero will also make make music Cds out of Wav, or mp3 files, but may not on wma files, not sure.


----------



## rusty5119

RE:You can burn WAV files with Nero. There is no such thing as Windows 6 or 4. Are you just trying to burn WAV files to a DVD then play them on your DVD player with your stereo

  I have tried 2 converters & nero will not accept the wav files.. I am trying 2 burn wav files 2 a DVD so I can play back through my stereo...I meant XP HOME sorry about...


----------



## User0one

Since Hard Drives have gotten so big, I have ripped all my Music CD's to the Computer in the wav format. I now just use mp3's for small portable music players. I make compilation music CD's from those wav files all the time with Nero. 

Nero website has a FAQ that says, that Nero doesn't accept WAV files with markers inside the file, so that may be the problem you are having. 

I never had this problem since I ripped my Audio CD's with software that may not leave these markers.

So you might try ripping your wav file with other Ripping software, or try Winamp to burn your current wav files. 

Winamp is a good alternative to try, but it is not very intuitive software for Burning Music CD's. The Winamp web site has some good tutorias on how to burn Music Cd's though.


----------



## turbodiesel

rusty5119 said:


> I have tried to load windows 7 on a different drive & windows 6?? on another drive & I cannot go back & forth between them ..also lost another drive when doing this..I want 2 keep the old windows 4 games that are not good with 7 .



what is windows 6 and 4 ?


----------



## Richard89

Is this an audio DVD? If it is, you can rip it directly with Windows Media Player and burn the ripped files back onto an audio CD (or 2).


----------

